# Software light saber effects



## Spriggan43 (Apr 3, 2006)

yes i wont Software that will give me light saber effects and gun flashes and stuff like that is there any such software??


----------



## JMody (Oct 15, 2006)

Adobe After effects 6 is a good one that has the ability for that i believe.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've seen in done with Flash MX. You may be able to do it using chroma-key effects in Adobe's software.


----------



## Spatcher (Apr 28, 2005)

There most likely is a software effect for this, but most people make their own light-saber effects. 

Quick Googling brought this which is used in Photoshop, this looks like version 7 although I'm sure it could be done in any version (I know it can be done on 7 up).


----------



## jengly (Dec 15, 2006)

You can probably find some Javascripts online that have that.


----------



## bananax182 (Jan 3, 2007)

If you can't manage to find software for that, i've done it before using only photoshop and a program to convert the video to individual frames. Look into 'rotoscoping' ...pretty much, its just each individual frame goes through photoshop and you can go ahead and add the effects in there (this process can be automated after you do it to atleast one frame)...after i got the hang of it, i was able to do about 10 seconds of lightsaber video every thirty minutes. Rather time consuming, but...just incase you never find any software..you know what alternatives to look for.


----------



## xsg1x (Jan 12, 2007)

I came across this effect for stills on LJ, but I was able to find the source for the video version. Here's the link:
http://www.ryanmast.com/articles/lightsabertutorial.html

I'd love to see it if you get around to it :smooch:


----------

